# 1995 Nissan 200SX SE-R Automatic Engine Swap Questions



## Peej Obscure (Jan 21, 2008)

I am planning to make a Tuning Shop make an engine swap to my 200SX. It has the old engine SR20DE(120,000+ mileage) and an automatic Transmission. The task would be a SR20DE-T engine swap and manual transmission conversion.

I am browsing for Tuning Shops here in Southern California and found sr20store.com from Gardena (I Believe.)

The question for this forum and forum members are that with my $5000 budget is that would be enough? and is there any Southern California Tuning shops besides sr20store that could do FWD SR20? Would be the installation going to be smooth? Am I going to pass the Smog Test?

Please, I need help for this engine swap


----------

